# Something's fishy



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey all! I've been finding a lot of funny "simple" electrical issues lately that make me wonder if someone intentionally messed up things to either piss to previous owner off, get him to sell the RV cheap, or give the one fixing it more work. Please let me know what you all think.

1. A washer was wedged in the cigaret lighter so that it blew the fuse every time it was replaced.

2. The drivers side reading light was spliced so that it bypassed the switch.

3. The celling light's fuse was pulled (it's labeled as "Spot Light" so that's an easy mistake to make).

4. The EER was disconnected and a turn signal fuse was attached to bypass the engine warning light.

5. Every plumbing line was either cross threaded or stripped.

It's just stupid busy work that if you're not adventurous enough to check out will cost a lot to repair. I don't know why these problems were there but could you honestly be stupid enough to do it yourself while trying to repair it or is this just sabotage for some reason or another. 

On the bright side it's been fun learning about it and I've only got two more things to fix. The ice maker isn't putting out water and the previous owner broke one of the awning straps.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds kinda like repo'd mobile homes, some folks will pour cement in the toilet just to try to make it hard on the repossessor.


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

That actually makes sense.... odd really.


----------

